# West Branch - Hybrid Striper - Record Courier



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

http://www.recordpub.com/news/citizen_gallery/3774362

Has anybody heard about this? 
I found this picture posted on the Record Courier Newspaper site. 

It was posted on 5/10. The article says it was caught on 5/9.......


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I remember way back when the state stopped stocking striped bass, they stocked hybrids for a few years, but that was probably 20+ years ago.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I'm getting a 404 error when I hit the link. Is the link incorrect or have they taken the page down for some reason?

CW


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Its an average wiper for WB. Anything 20 yrs old is big and they dont reproduce so dont eat one! Mount it or release it. Might not get another again but thats the second Ive heard of this year. MadMac got one 26 this fall and a few caught last year. All 24 plus fish.


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

Here's one that my buddy caught at WB last week while trolling at night for muskies. It hit a depth raider.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

They use to stock WB with Stripers my uncle caught a 36 incher that was a tad over 25 pounds, he held state record for a little bit. I haven't been to WB in years but last time I was there I talked to some people that said a few monsters where caught over 25 pounds a few days before I got there. I wonder if any large Stripers are left in the lake.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

K gone, look at Jig's avitar. That fish was 40 some inches if I remember right. He caught it fishing bobber/minnow with his son. My brother caught one just under that size about 8 or 9 years ago. Jigs was about 4 years ago I think. I don't know if any are left now but if there is I want one.


----------



## chuckyhumper (Aug 17, 2005)

I caught this one and three others just like it about 3 years ago at west branch in the outflow,fishing a bobber and minnie.


----------

